# Customer profiles and segmentation



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm curious to know what customers you all serve.
What is your customer profile?
Can they be segmented into distinct groups (Not Gender-Based)?
Does each get marketed too differently?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's a wide range of business representation here in the forums, so there's probably someone doing a bit of everything.

If you could narrow down your question to the segment of the industry that you're in (or interested in), it would help focus the responses. 

Selling printing services? Staring a line of t-shirts with your own designs? Selling printing equipment? Selling blank t-shirts?


----------



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

My question is targeted towards T-Shirt shops selling their own designs.

Another question I have is, do any of you have a strong customer base segment of customers you never thought in your wildest dreams would buy your stuff?
If so, what do you attribute it too?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> do any of you have a strong customer base segment of customers you never thought in your wildest dreams would buy your stuff?


Yes. 



> If so, what do you attribute it too?


Unexpected exposure to the designs (like through media mentions). 

They saw the designs and liked them and passed the word around.


----------



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

Rodney, can you give an example.
Who was your design targeted towards and who was the unexpected customers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ronr76 said:


> Rodney, can you give an example.
> Who was your design targeted towards and who was the unexpected customers?





> Who was your design targeted towards


People who liked funny t-shirts or people where younger.



> and who was the unexpected customers?


CEOs, laywers, fortune 500 board members, soccer moms, hip hop artists.

My point is that sometimes you never know who will like your brand.

It's great to have a target market, that will help you narrow down your marketing and advertising.

But with more exposure to your line, you may find customers from all walks of life enjoying what you put out (for different reasons).


----------

